

Show HN: RapGenius API as a Service - kenshiro_o
http://genius-api.com/

======
onaclov2000
Totally not working, but if you want to make an AngularJS service that
accesses the data check this out.

angularjsservices.com

I added the genius-api to the music section (for rap genius).

